# Another NHS trust suspends IVF



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Just spotted this - gutted!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-11604034


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

It really is a terrible time for everyone at the moment, I think a lot of public sector organisations are streamlining anything they think to be not essential. I guess knowing the tories views on this kind of thing its inevitable that a lot of trusts suspend IVF in the name of saving money. 

It's a cruel blow to anyone needing that level of treatment. 

I guess a lot of daily mail readers, I've seen similar views on the times website before they made it PAYG, its just seen as something we should deal with, which is fine because the people with those views either can have children fine or don't want them so either way this kind of thing doesn't affect them in any way. 

xx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just heard that Basildon have cancelled their treatments. Although patients who have already started IVF, and those waiting for donor eggs, will still receive treatment. 

A HEALTH trust has been slated for cancelling IVF treatments at the eleventh hour. 

Even some staff members at debt-ravaged NHS South West Essex, were left shocked at the “disregard” shown to affected women, some facing their last chance to have children. A handful of women were sent letters on Friday telling them their treatment – set to begin this week at Basildon Hospital – would not be going ahead as scheduled. 

Bosses from the primary care trust announced last month they would be severely restricting IVF treatment as part of a £52million package of cuts due to a massive overspend. At least 220 jobs are also set to go at the trust. 

One staff member told the Echo: “We all thought this was so wrong. You are talking about women in their late thirties who are desperately trying for a baby. “They should have at least telephoned them or notified them a lot sooner than telling them just days before their treatment would not be going ahead. “I know some of the people sent letters on Friday were expecting to start their treatment within days. It’s just not on. There is a total disregard for these women, many who have waited for years to get this treatment.” 

Letters were sent out to all IVF hopefuls across south-west Essex alerting them to the situation. However, although dated October 7, many only received their letters this week. 

Tom Abell, acting director of commissioning and service integration at NHS South West Essex, said: “We have temporarily suspended IVF treatment for women living in the area until March 31, when this decision will be reviewed.” 

He added: “I have also spoken to some patients in person to clarify the information in the letter and to discuss concerns. “We very much regret having to suspend IVF, but NHS South West Essex is facing extreme financial difficulty and needs to save more than £50million by the end of the financial year.” He stressed: “While we understand having difficulty conceiving a baby is very sad for those who want a family, we need to prioritise our resources to fund the treatment and prevention of ill health first.”


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Wel sadly i knew this was coming and would catch on... my pct was the 2nd to 'suspend' funding. 

Funding is stil available 4 other fertility tx like iui etc-but seriously what about mf? icsi is some peoples only hope, and would they let us waste x amount on clomid, iui's that wouldnt work? surely that would be a greater waste of tax payers money?

i think that with people (myself included) being private about our IF the pcts have got off easily as we wont go on tv and complain etc or protest. 

if this pct cut effects u, i am sorry and have great empathy to ur situation. alot of ladies emailed complaints, and only 1 heard bk! x x


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

They should re-consider what they are doing here definitely.  

Maybe the Politicians should look at a cost cutting exercise via self inflicted conditions such as smoking too much and drinking too much and the implications of the body; and make the treatments for these privately funded only.  This way the NHS would have plenty of money for ivf cycles all round.

Apologies for my severe view on this.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Bluestar-with u 100% there was a story in the papers about nhs managers on a 'meeting' getting ar*eholed and causing people in restraunt/hotel to complain about them funded by yep NHS!x


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

i can see a lot of trusts making this decision soon. Ours currently only offers one cycle and at my last appointment the nurses told me funding was in discussion. I think it's fairly safe to assume they aren't discussing upping the cycles.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

This is rubbish!  I think when the NHS funds for the cycles they should do every test possible to ensure we get the best possible outcome.  We were never given immunology tests I suppose it's because these aren't NHS funded.  Perhaps if they did this then they will reduce the number of cycles a couple needs.  I wish you all the best Coco x


----------



## SuzyQ (May 23, 2006)

Did you know that there is a political campaign (National Infertility Awareness Campaign) which campaigns for fair and equal treatment on the NHS and you can get in touch with them if you have concerns about funding.  They meet with the PCTs to persuade them why they should fund treatment for patients and also meet with the MPs and others. There is also a talk at The Fertility Show this weekend on how to secure funding.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, thats great to knw! thanks4sharing that. Its nice to have some1 on our side who understands, u get the feeling when the panel opts to stop funding that not1 of them has been in our shoes or felt the pain and anguish and heartbreak caused by IF x


----------

